# REMOVED - Transparent Contacts and Dialer



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry folks but I cannot support a forum that allows themers to charge for their themes. If you can't do it on the market, you should not be allowed to do it here. It goes against open source and in my opinion would lead to a severe loss of development and innovation. If you want to know where my work is and will be supported, please PM me.

Thank You.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

This app is for the stock deodexed ROM. It will work on future ROMs and it will work on the odexed stock as well. You have to rename the messaging app and its odex file first. To install, either ADB push or flash the zip in CWM recovery.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

xkape said:


> This app is for the stock deodexed ROM. It will work on future ROMs and it will work on the odexed stock as well. You have to rename the messaging app and its odex file first. To install, either ADB push or flash the zip in CWM recovery.


I'm assuming you meant that we need to rename the contacts and phone apks for this one, correct?


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

If on deodexed just flash. If on odex rename contacts.apk Nd contacts.odex too add a .bak to the end. Then flash


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm stock, not running a deodexed ROM. Only had to change the contacts.apk to bak to get it to work. I didn't have to mess with the .odex file. Worked for the MMS and Talk files - just renamed the apks and left the odex ones alone.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

yes, only contacts is done.. it holds both cnotacts and dialer. I didnt do the phone app cause the whole screen is the picture of the person you're talking to. People use that i think.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Any way to get the *'d contacts tab (the last/3rd one) to use a list view or smaller pictures? I hate how obnoxiously big that view is, it's like the darn Metro Windows Phone theme, hate that look lol. Figured you might know if you're playing around with these files.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

might be able to change the theme style in styles.. like for example, if its set to theme.holo.light.darkactionbar maybe changing it to have.small at the end could do it.. i dunno man.. never even thought about it... worst case scenario you could always make them transparent images and then you just see the wallpaper there where those 2 huge images are.


----------



## jesssiii (Oct 10, 2011)

Protonus said:


> Any way to get the *'d contacts tab (the last/3rd one) to use a list view or smaller pictures? I hate how obnoxiously big that view is, it's like the darn Metro Windows Phone theme, hate that look lol. Figured you might know if you're playing around with these files.


+ 1
10 char

~Galaxy Nexus LTE~


----------



## bgill55 (Jun 11, 2011)

Works great on team kangs rom 4.0.3








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

bgill55, how LWPs workign out for you? Phase beam is the only one of the stocks that work great.


----------



## bgill55 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pleirosei said:


> bgill55, how LWPs workign out for you? Phase beam is the only one of the stocks that work great.


I just rock the nexus one on occasion. To show off. Lwp always seem to add some lag
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just an fyi...the transparent dialer is sweet..however it breaks the dialer menu's submenu that enables auto rotation:- ...any chance of a fix?

Sent from my TH3ORIZ3D 2.0 GN3X


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Currently running AXI0M...love this MOD, but it removes the T9 dialer feature. Any way around this?


----------



## milniko (Jan 11, 2012)

I really love transparent dealer, contacts, status bar etc, can someone send me flashable zip or apk(s)
Thank you in advance


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Charging for things goes against open source? shit, someone should alert all those devs in the market that are charging for apps...


----------

